# CF H Svc Centre



## MedCorps (25 Apr 2008)

Quick questions... does anyone know which CF H Svcs units provides medical support to: 

CFS Dundurn
CFB Goose Bay 
ASU Northern Ontario in Sault Ste Marie 
CFS St John’s 
CFJHQ Yellowknife 

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## WrenchBender (25 Apr 2008)

Yellowknife have a PA and MedA on staff, use a contracted Doctor. Dental and other Med Support is provided through Garrison Edmonton.

WrenchBender


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Apr 2008)

MedCorps said:
			
		

> Quick questions... does anyone know which CF H Svcs units provides medical support to:
> 
> CFS Dundurn
> CFB Goose Bay
> ...



Could be wrong but CFS St. John's uses a civy Doctor and mostly MED A's from 35 Field Amb det in 36 SVC BN


----------



## medicineman (25 Apr 2008)

Subject to change, but IIRC, Dundurn is a sub-det of Edmonton, Goose is a sub-det of Greenwood, the Sault is a sub-det of God only Knows, St John's is a sub-det of Halifax, and Yellowknife is joint between Recruiting and Northern Region - likely administered by Edmonton though.

I'm pretty sure of most, a couple might be coming out of my smelly part.

Cheers.

MM


----------



## old medic (25 Apr 2008)

slightly dated.


----------



## MedCorps (25 Apr 2008)

This is what I have (without having access to the DIN for the next few weeks, it is hard to check). 

It is in reply to a PM someone sent me here asking about which CFHS unit provide base medical support where: 

Base Medical Units: 

1 Field Ambulance General Support Company	- CFB Edmonton 
							                - CFB Suffield 
							                - CFB Wainwright 
							                - ASU Calgary 
							                - JTFHQ North 
2 Field Ambulance General Support Company	- CFB Petawawa 
5 Field Ambulance General Support Company	- CFB Valcartier 
11 Canadian Forces Health Services Centre	   - CFB Shilo 
21 Canadian Forces Health Services Centre 	   - CFB Comox 
22 Canadian Forces Health Services Centre	   - CFB Cold Lake 
23 Canadian Forces Health Services Centre          - CFB Winnipeg 
							                - CFB Moose Jaw
							                - CFS Dundurn  
24 Canadian Forces Health Services Centre	   - CFB Trenton 
							                - CFB North Bay
							                - ASU Northern Ontario  
25 Canadian Forces Health Services Centre 	   – CFB Bagotville
26 Canadian Forces Health Services Centre	   - CFB Greenwood 
27 Canadian Forces Health Services Centre	   - CFB Goosebay 
							                - CFS Gander  
31 Canadian Forces Health Services Centre	   - CFB Borden 
32 Canadian Forces Health Services Centre	   - ASU Toronto 
							                - ASU London 
							                - LFCA TC Meaford 
33 Canadian Forces Health Services Centre	   - CFB Kingston 
41 Canadian Forces Health Services Centre	   - ASU St Jean 
42 Canadian Forces Health Services Centre	   - CFB Gagetown
Canadian Forces Health Services Centre (Atlantic) - CFB Halifax 
							                - CFS St John’s 
Canadian Forces Health Services Centre (Ottawa)	- National Capital Region 
Canadian Forces Health Services Centre (Pacific)   - CFB Esquimalt 
						   	                 - ASU Chilliwack 


Comments? 

MC


----------



## old medic (25 Apr 2008)

A few things wrong there. 
example - 1 HSG takes care of Chilliwack, not Pacific. 
It's hard to see but I attached a pdf org chart in my last post. 
You'll see the Group numbers are in columns 1 Edmonton, 2 Winnipeg, 3 Toronto, 4 Montreal etc.
The clinics and dets have a fire dept. like numbering system..
1 Group, Clinic 1 is 11 CF H Svcs C Shilo
2 Group, Clinic 1 is 21 CF H Svcs C Comox
2 Group, Clinic 2 is 22 CF H Svcs C Cold Lake  etc 


<edit: cleaned up my own post>


----------



## MedCorps (25 Apr 2008)

I think only 1 HSG (Edmonton) and 4 HSG (Montreal) were the only HSG's to stand up when all was said and done at the end of the day....  2 HSG never stood up. 

Unless I missed something while I have been away from the CFHS for the past few years... which could have happened (as I look around now that I am making my grand return to the CFHS I am noticing lots of things have changed... damn.. should have paid more attention...) 

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (25 Apr 2008)

Just spent the summer at ASU Chilliwack, and there is NO Med Support there anymore.  You have to use on of the civi clinics, or go the CFB Esquimalt if it's serious enought.

Northern Ontario and the Sault, there are NO Reg force units except I think a few in CFB NorthBay.  Therefore if you get hurt on duty there, good luck in the local Hospital ( if there is one),  Otherwise support comes from CFB Northbay.


----------

